# sucker fish



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

how do u guys catch them and what do u use.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Usually use twister tails. But worms or minnows on the bottom work well too...


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

and u can find them in most rivers right. Is there any kinda of cover to look for.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Faster water, chutes, riffles, holes...heck, suckers are everywhere!


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

what about corn u think they will hti on those.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

well i just got back from the River. Taylorsville Dam if anyone knows were that is. All i got was little 1 inch shad. No Suckers. Darn. But i was usings a 1/64th hair jig and wax worm with a bobber. Maybe my tackle was wrong for the river suckers.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If you wanna catch suckers go buy a cast net. If you try to catch them on hook and line you will be there all day. You need like a size 10 or smaller hook and red worms or maggots and then ya have to fend off the bluegill. You can get a cast net at most wal-marts. They have 3/8" holes and are 5' radius, both of which are legal in Ohio. They run ya about $20 and it takes about 20 mins to learn how to throw it. In about 30 mins I can catch more than enough suckers to use in a night of flathead fishing. Not to mention the shinners and shad I get as collateral damage.

Jake


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

hey man thanks. Did take my cast net to the river and use it and did have alot more luck with it then with my rod and reel.


----------

